# HowToFixIt.gr > Site & Forum >  Πρόβλημα πρόσβασης της σελίδας

## fotisp2

Την καλησπέρα μου σε όλους. Υπάρχει πρόβλημα πρόσβασης στο site; Μετα απο λίγη ώρα και ενώ είμαι μέσα με πετάει έξω,μου βγάζει δεν είναι δυνατή αυτή η πρόσβαση σε αυτόν τον ιστότοπο και πρέπει να κάνω restart το rooter για να ξαναμπώ .Να σημειώσω ότι αλλάζει και η ασφάλεια της σύνδεσης της σελίδας από safe σε no safe.Δοκίμασα 2 διαφορετικους παροχους αλλά το πρόβλημα παραμένει. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## fotisp2

Φαίνεται σαν να σου μπλοκάρει την ip όταν κάνεις ποστ

----------


## arhs

Αυτο συμβαινει καμποσο καιρο... Δεν το βλεπουν οι υπευθυνοι να το  φτιαξουν; Πρεπει να κανεις επαννεκινηση στο modem για να ξαναμπεις...  Μου θυμιζει τα "κατεβαστηρια"...

----------


## klik

Μηπως μπαίνετε με opera vpn ή αλλο vpn απο κανένα antivirus? . Μονο τοτε εχω παρατηρησει προβλημα

----------


## gRooV

Καλησπέρα, τόσα χρόνια δεν το έχει αναφέρει κάποιος άλλος το πρόβλημα αυτό. Δώστε περισσότερα στοιχεία να το ψάξουμε.

----------


## gianndats

Καλησπέρα. Κι εγω αντιμετωπίζω ακριβως το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Κατα την προσπαθεια να ποστάρω λαγκαρει και μετα ο firefox μου εμφανίζει server not found. Με επανεκίνηση στο laptop δεν διορθωνεται το προβλημα, αρα δεν φταιει το laptop ή o browser. Μετα απο επανεκκινηση του router συνερχεται. Ενδιαφέρον το γεγονός ότι το πρόβλημα συμβαίνει ακομα και αν είμαι με data από το κινητό με hotspot προς το laptop. Είμαι με windows 8 έκδοση 6.3. Αν χρειάζεστε οποιαδηποτε άλλη πληροφορια συμπτωμάτων για την επίλυση του ζητήματος είμαι εδώ!

----------


## gRooV

έγιναν κάποιες αλλαγές στο firewall της σελίδας.. δοκιμή

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δοκιμή επιτυχής ?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Σε δεύτερη προσπάθεια μηνύματος με πετάει απ΄έξω , αυτό συμβαίνει ακόμη και αν στείλω από άλλον υπολογιστή και άλλο ρούτερ

----------


## p270

εχω και εγω πολλες φορες θεμα με το φορουμ ,προσπαθω να απαντησω και με πεταει εξω μολις πατησω να φυγει το μυνημα

----------


## gRooV

dokimi
dededededdedede

----------


## gRooV

rfgfsdgtrgtgertg
gt4rgdfdgdfgdf

----------


## gRooV

grtgsdfgt4gsddfsgfsdggtgegfd

----------


## gRooV

fdgtrgdfsgtgfdsgffgdgfd

----------


## gRooV

hhjfgjujghjhjjjjhgj

----------


## p270

εχτες για παρα πολυ ωρα απο την στιγμη που εγραψα οτι εχω και εγω θεμα το φορουμ εδειχνε  πεσμενο

----------


## mikemtb73

Και εγώ το έχω πάθει μέχρι που έμαθα...
Σε κάνει logout αυτόματα το site μέρα από κάποια ωρα.
Ασχέτως αν γράφεις κάτι η απλά σουρφαρεις

----------


## arhs

Δοκιμη...

----------


## MAIK721

τεστ .συνήθως μόλις ποστάρω το κάνει

----------


## arhs

Δεν δουλευει... Οταν θελεις να βαλεις "φατσουλα" η να στειλεις μηνυμα σε καποιο αλλο μελος δεν... κολλαει και σε πεταει εκτος.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αν είναι να γράψεις μήνυμα , πρέπει να το γράψεις όσο γίνεται σύντομα με το άνοιγμα της ιστοσελίδας , διαφορετικά σε πετάει από έξω (αυτά παρατήρησα , κάτι που δεν ίσχυε πριν) επίσης αν σε πετάξει έξω δεν μπορείς να ξαναμπείς στην σελίδα παρά μόνο αν κλείσεις υπολογιστή και συνδεθείς άλλη ώρα.
Σήμερα σαν να διορθώθηκε το πρόβλημα και δουλεύει άριστα

----------


## arhs

:Tongue2:  Δουλευει σημερα... :Rolleyes:

----------


## Giannis20VT

> εχω και εγω πολλες φορες θεμα με το φορουμ ,προσπαθω να απαντησω και με πεταει εξω μολις πατησω να φυγει το μυνημα



Ακριβως το ιδιο προβλημα αντιμετωπίζω κι εγώ.

----------


## gRooV

:Biggrin:  :Lol:  :Tongue2: 
αν παρατηρήσετε κάτι άλλο πείτε το να το δουμε...

----------

fotisp2 (07-09-21)

----------

